# Nitrite spike after water change



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

I am looking for some help!

Problems started last week Thurs. I did my weekly 50% WC on my 75g. Added my tap water, amquel plus, my ferts, and equilibrium. Fish acted alittle odd at lights out, but thought nothing of it. Woke up to find 3 dead fish and one died later. I was puzzled. I did nothing different then any other WC over the past 8 months or so. So last friday night I used a Jungle multi test strip just to see what was going on because the fish looked stressed. It showed my nitrites were through the roof! I have previously had no nitrites showing up. I did a huge WC immediately, followed by another 50% on Sat and Sun. Things finally stabilized at 0 or just a trace.

Did my WC routine again last night. Everything ok. Tested the tap water before change...it tested at 0 for nitrites. Fish seemed ok last night. Woke up this morning, fish were ok, but thought I would check things just in case. My nitrites again had spiked up to about 2ppm. 

What would cause this? I did another 50% change again today to hopefully drop the level.

BTW, I only get a positive test with my jungle test strips. My AP nitrite test shows 0 always. I compared the Jungle and AP tests for the tank, my tap, and then my RO water. The AP test had 0 for all, the Junlge strips had 0 for the tap and RO, but my tank was 2ppm.

Any suggestions?

Thank you!

Jeremy


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Not really any suggestions but perhaps a comment...

I've read of several people who have had similar fish health issues after a water change and all were using Amquel plus (if I remember correctly).

I've never used this product but I'm wondering if there is a possibility that the Amquel is breaking up chloramine and somehow transforming the resulting Ammonia into NO2?

I know it sounds off the wall but could the various reports all be coincidence?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Switch to Prime for a declorinator for a bit and monitor the WC results. Note, you'll use less prime than Amquel because it's highly concentrated!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

When I do water changes i dose with the tetra tap water conditioner to remove all the bad stuff from the water then after all is said and done i add amquel plus as per dosing directions and have never had a problem......my question is do i need to still use the tap water conditioner AND Amquel plus or should i quit using one? Sometimes I wont use amquel plus if i did a big water change or a rescape I will use Stress Coat if the fish seem stressed from all the jostling......does this sound like an ok regimen?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

p.s. i dunno why but it seems like all my fish get really calm and easy going after the stress cote....like they just had a '70s session


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

I did a test today using my tap water. I first tested a cup of water from the tap...0 nitrites. I then added 1 cap full of the Amquel Plus and let it sit for a half hour. I re-tested the water and had 0 nitrites. So, I guess this rules out the amquel as the problem... 

Only other thing is the amquel is added as I add water to the tank. After the tank is filled, I dose my KNO3 and phosphates. 

Would the amquel react with these ferts in a way to raise the nitrite level?

If not I have no idea of what is causing these spikes.


----------

